# Best product to clean tyres



## cheekyage (Feb 28, 2014)

Hi everyone

I would like to remove the greasy tyre shine that has been left on my car from the dealership. 

I've tried using some all purpose cleaner and a brush to agitate but it hardly made any improvement. 

Is there a product that you can recommend to help me remove the old tyre shine?

Perhaps I need something more potent or a dedicated rubber/tyre cleaner. 

Thanks


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

I use the bulk megs degreaser. Its good value being a concentrate.

MEGUIARS D10801 Super Degreaser https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0006SH4HS/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_tai_AJrNzbR2T6D1V

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/accessories/meguiars-super-degreaser-bottle-32oz/prod_503.html

Obviously shop about.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Meguires APC will deal with it.:detailer:


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

BH Surfex diluted will do the job


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

I have all 3 above ^^^^ and each one does the job.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

As long as you give it a thorough rinse after, a cheap alternative would be fairy liquid. You just need something to cut through the greasy tyre shine. Fairy won't damage tyres.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

I only use surfex now. Britemax is just as good but nothing I've found lasts as long and dilutes as far as surfex. I personally dilute it at 1:1 or less for tyres, and don't need a lot to clean them. A little water in there helps it foam up when sprayed


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

you get the idea from above..... APC diluted  I use whatever APC I have at th time diluted usually around 1:3 and scrub/agitate with a brush :thumb:


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

adams tyre and rubber cleaner
awesome stuff and cleans very well and makes the tyres look black
https://www.prestigecarcareshop.com...-trims/products/adams-new-tire-rubber-cleaner


----------



## NateQ (May 3, 2015)

Surfex HD 1:10


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

I recently collected a car where the dealership had applied a tyre dressing that felt really oily. Tried the usual meguiars and autofinesse all purpose cleaners diluted and neat and after multiple hits neither removed it completely. Tried IPA and Carpro eraser, TFR's and pH nuethr and aggressive wheels cleaners. In the end I tried a tar and glue remover and that worked first time.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

As said above, Surfex at 10:1.

Its formulated as a degreaser, rather than an APC, so it works fantastically well on tyres to bring off old dressings and all the brown surface gunk.

Surfex is also a fantastic all-rounder that is worth having to hand, because it just does so many cleaning tasks very well, when APC just isnt working.

Its genuinely epic stuff and great value because its water dilutable. 




Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Taxboy (Aug 23, 2006)

GleemSpray said:


> As said above, Surfex at 10:1.
> 
> Its formulated as a degreaser, rather than an APC, so it works fantastically well on tyres to bring off old dressings and all the brown surface gunk.
> 
> ...


Agree with Surfex although I use it at 5:1 for tyres

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Stiff brush with APC and repeat. 


Gonz.


----------



## Ep3guy (Jun 12, 2013)

Another :thumb: for surfed HD it's great stuff


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

i use tardis and some microfibres


----------



## JonBlack (Nov 2, 2010)

Britemax Grimeout neat, spray on and agitated with soft bristle brush :thumb:


----------



## mb1 (Oct 5, 2016)

you need a stiff brush like Tuf shine because tyre dressing are thick gel type

just to get it off.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

mb1 said:


> you need a stiff brush like Tuf shine because tyre dressing are thick gel type
> 
> just to get it off.


or one of these 
https://www.prestigecarcareshop.com/collections/wheels-tyres-trims/products/adams-new-tire-brush
which works well with adams tyre and rubber cleaner


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Another for Adams tyre/rubber cleaner


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

JonBlack said:


> Britemax Grimeout neat, spray on and agitated with soft bristle brush :thumb:


Another vote for Grimeout.


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

i use Auto Glym tar remover and several microfibre cloths


----------



## todds (Feb 17, 2015)

Bilt Hamber Surfex HD as per stangalangs post


----------



## Crackers (Mar 31, 2011)

G101 is my go-to.

Cheers 

Crackers


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

G101 is my workhorse at 1:5 for tyres but I've always got grimeout at the back in case I need it

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------

